# RecipeDB - Meerkat's Challenger ESB



## Murcluf (18/11/11)

Meerkat's Challenge ESB  Ale - English Strong (Extra Special) B  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes 60 min POR hop addition is FWH, Prefered yeast is Wyeast 1469 fermented at 18c, Other wyeasts used with this recipe with good results wyeast 1275, 1028, 1318, 1968.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Malt    0.15 kg TF Crystal    0.15 kg Weyermann Caraaroma    0.1 kg TF Brown Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      45 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 20mins)    30 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 0mins)    30 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     125 ml Wyeast Labs 1275 - Thames Valley Ale       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.054 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 44 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.2%   Colour 25 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## manticle (20/11/11)

I expected challenger to be used as a hop.


----------



## Murcluf (20/11/11)

Apologies, the Challenger name comes out of the recipe development of this beer. I spent 3 to 5 years trying to develop a well balanced ESB that is easy drink and but still some uniqueness about it without taking anything away from the style. First public outing for this was the Adelaide Mash Brewers ESB challenge which it was the winner. Last two years it has won 1st place at SABSOSA in the Bitters section, unfortunately it hasn't repeated the same success at a Nationals level. 

So to me it's my Challenger, the beer I like to put up there in comps, it my favourite beer I brew and it enjoy by my mate too and tastes great through a hand pump too


----------



## manticle (20/11/11)

No worries. I was interested to compare as I have an all challenger (hop) esb recipe that I'm trying to repeat.

I wasn't sure if it was just an oversight in regards to your db entry that there were no challenger hops in it.

The meerkat challenge ESB.

Bottoms up.


----------

